# أجهزة تكييف الهواء Air- condition equipment



## rasmi (7 يونيو 2008)

أجهزة تكييف الهواء Air- condition equipment



يعتقد الكثير من الناس أن تكييف الهواء ما هو إلا عملية تبريد الهواء ولكن في الحقيقة أن تبريد
الهواء يعتبر فقط أحد أوجه عمليات تكييف الهواء فتصفية الهواء وتحريكه داخل المكان المكيف
بسرعة محدودة وتوزيعه بطريقة مناسبة صحيحة وإزالة الرطوبة الزائدة الموجودة به وتدفئته
وزيادة نسبة رطوبته تعتبر أيضا الأوجه الأخرى الضرورية اللازمة لإكمال عملية تكيف الهواء
وللحصول بالتالي على حالة الراحة التي يتطلبها الإنسان.

تحتوي أجهزة تكييف الهواء على جميع الأجزاء الضرورية التي تعمل على تكييف الهواء داخل
الغرف والمحافظة على شروط الارتياح المطلوبة.


يحوي جهاز تكييف الهواء على كل أو بعض من الأجهزة التالية:

1- مسخن أولي أو لاحق.
2- مبرد.
3- مرطب مع فاصل للقطرات.
4- مجفف.
5- مصفاة غبار (فلتر).
6- مروحة.
7- غرفة مزج.
8- أجهزة قياس وتنظيم وحماية.
9- أجهزة خاصة(وتشمل معقم الهواء، موجهات الهواء، معطر، مزيل روائح ).

- أجهزة تسخين الهواء:

ويمكن أن تكون وشيعة يمر فيها ماء ساخن أو بخار من مرجل التدفئة المركزية وقد تستخدم
الكهرباء إذا كان ثمن التيار معتدلا أو مقبولا نظرا لما تمتاز به الكهرباء من نظافة وبساطة
فلا يتطلب الأمر إلا وجود مقاومة كهربائية داخل غلاف معدني وبمرور التيار الكهربائي في
هذه المقاومة ترتفع درجة حرارتها ويسخن الغلاف المحيط بها وهذا بدوره يسخن الهواء المار
فوقه.
في معظم الأنواع الحديثة من أجهزة تكييف الهواء المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر تعمل وشيعة
التبريد الموجودة في الجهاز على تسخين الهواء علاوة على قيامها بعملية التبريد وذلك بعكس
اتجاه مرور وسيط التبريد داخل الدارة فتصبح وشيعة تدفئة ،ويمكن عندئذ استخدام نفس
الجهاز للتبريد صيفا وللتدفئة شتاء ويتم قلب الدارة بواسطة صمام ذو أربع مجاري وتسمى
هذه الطريقة في التدفئة باسم الدارة المعكوسة أو جهاز تكييف على مدار السنة وفي بعض
الأحيان يسمى الجهاز بالمضخة الحرارية.ويحبذ استخدام مثل هذا الجهاز حيث يكون حمل
التبريد مساويا تقريبا لحمل التدفئة.

- أجهزة تبريد الهواء:

1- التبريد بالهواء البارد:

من أبسط طرق التبريد هي سحب الهواء البارد من الأقبية أو من الكهوف الجبلية و إرساله
إلى الغرف أو المباني المطلوب تبريدها. وهكذا يطرد الهواء البارد هواء الغرف إلى
الخارج واستخدام هذه الطريقة محدود نظرا لصعوبة الحصول على مصدر مستمر للهواء
البارد بالقدر الكافي لعمليات التكييف الدائمة.

2- التبريد بنافورات الماء:

من الممكن تبريد هواء الغرف بتمريره على مجموعة من نافورات الماء البارد الذي يأتي من
جوف الأرض أو من الآبار ولا مجال لاستعمال هذه الطريقة إلا حيث توجد مياه الآبار
فترتفع بواسطة المضخات ولذلك قد لا تكون في كثير من الأحيان اقتصادية.

3- باستخدام وشائع الماء:

يمكن تمرير الماء الجوفي في شائع يمر عليها من الخارج الهواء المراد تبريده وبذلك يفقد
الهواء جزءا من حرارته وتنتقل هذه الحرارة عن طريق الأنابيب إلى الماء بداخلها.

4- باستخدام الجليد:

و قد يستخدم الجليد في تبريد الهواء نظرا لرخص تكاليف الإنشاء و التشغيل ويتم بأن يمرر الهواء رأسا على الجيد قبل إدخاله إلى الغرفة.

5- باستخدام السوائل السريعة التبخر:

وهي الطريقة الشائعة الاستعمال في عمليات تكييف الهواء.وفيها تسحب الحرارة من الهواء
المرغوب تبريده واستخدامها في تبخر هذه السوائل. وأكبر ميزة لهذه السوائل أنه من الممكن
إعادة استخدامها بدون فقد يذكر في كميتها. فعند مرور الهواء الساخن على هذه السوائل فإنه
يحولها إلى بخار ويسحب هذا البخار بواسطة مضخة بضغط الغاز وترسله إلى مكثف حيث
يتحول إلى سائل مرة أخرى ليعاد تبخيره من جديد( دورة تبريد ). و لولا هذه الخاصية لما
انتشر استعمال هذه المبردات هذا الانتشار الواسع وكأمثلة على هذه السوائل نذكر:

ـ الفريون 12ويستعمل في أجهزة التكييف.
ـ الفريون 22وهو حديث الانتشار.
ـ النشادر ويستعمل في صناعة الجليد.
ـ ثاني أو كسيد الكبريت (السائل).
ـ ثاني أو كسيد الكربون (السائل).

ولكل سائل من السوائل المذكورة مميزاته وعيوبه من النواحي الصحية والفنية والاقتصادية.
وبصورة عامة فإن هذه السوائل تتبخر عند درجات حرارة منخفضة مما يعيق استخدامها بصورة
مباشرة داخل المكان المراد تكييفه لأن الهواء سوف يخرج بدرجة حرارة منخفضة (غير صحي).

6- باستخدام الهواء المبرد:

في كثير من الأحيان يكون إما غير ملائم وإما غير اقتصادي أن يمرر وسيط تبريد مباشر إلى
المكان المراد تكييفه وفي مثل هذه الحالة يستخدم نظام تبريد غير مباشر وفي هذا النظام يبرد
الماء بواسطة وسيط تبريد ويستخدم الماء البارد بعدئذ في التكييف إما بتمريره داخل وشائع
يمر عليها الهواء من الخارج أو برش الماء في غاسل هواء وفي كلتا الحالتين يعاد الماء بعد
أن يمتص حرارة الغرفة إلى مبرد الماء ليبرد وليعود من جديد في دارة مغلقة.

إن لهذا النظام فوائد عديدة ويستخدم بشكل خاص حيث يكون المكان المراد تكييفه محددا
موضعه على مسافة كبيرة من معدات الكثيف والسبب في ذلك هو أن خطوط وسيط التبريد
تكون غالية وتتطلب شحنة كبيرة من وسيط التبريد وتخلق العديد من المشاكل بالنسبة
للتسربات ولحركة الزيت داخل وسيط التبريد.

- أجهزة ترطيب الجو:

وهي أجهزة تعمل على زيادة رطوبة الجو الجاف بإضافة كمية من بخار الماء ليصبح الهواء
مناسبا للراحة في فصل الشتاء ويمكن ترطيب الهواء برش رذاذ من الماء بشكل مستمر في
تيار الهواء المار عبر الجهاز مما يساعد أيضا على تنقية الهواء، لذلك يسمى الجهاز بغاسل الهواء. ويمكن أن يكون ترطيب الهواء بأحد الطرق التالية:

1- غاسل الهواء:

وهي كثيرة الاستعمال في أجهزة تكييف الهواء وتستخدم في غاسل الهواء مجموعة مكونة
من صف أو صفين من نافورات الماء ويمكن أن تخرج المياه باتجاه جريان الهواء أو بعكسه
وتغذى جميع النافورات بالماء المضغوط بمضخة تسحب الماء من حوض الجهاز وترسله
بضغط 2kg/cm وغزارة (1-2) ليتر لكل 100m3 هواء في الساعة.

2- مروحة تذرير:

هناك مراوح تعمل على ترطيب الهواء بالإضافة إلى تحريكه ويتم تبخير الماء عن طريق رشه على قرص يدور مع المروحة أو بإخراج الماء من خزان يدور مع المروحة بواسطة القوة النابذة ومن عيوب هذه الأجهزة أنها ذات صفير وتسبب ضوضاء لذلك شاع استخدمها في المصانع حيث يكون صوتها ثانوي الأهمية.

3- برج الترطيب:

في هذا البرج يتصادم الماء الخارج بسرعة كبيرة من نافورة ( تدور ) مع الهواء المندفع بواسطة مروحة خاصة مما يؤدي إلى تبخير ما مقداره ( 5-20% ) من الماء تبعا لدرجة حرارة ورطوبة الهواء وعلى سرعة الماء والهواء وعلى جودة اختلاط الماء مع الهواء ويلاحظ أن الهواء المرطب تعترضه قبل خروجه من الجهاز ألواح لفصل قطرات الماء السائل ( فاصل قطرات ).

4- المرطب بالتبخير:

ويتألف من حوض ماء بداخله وشيعة تسخين ومروحة تمرر الهواء بسرعة كبيرة على سطح
الماء لزيادة التبخير ويبقى منسوب الماء في الحوض ثابت بواسطة فواشة.
يتميز هذا الجهاز بإضافة حرارة للماء من مصدر خارجي تنتقل في نهاية الأمر إلى الهواء
على خلاف الأجهزة السابقة التي لم تتغير فيها الحرارة الكلية للهواء.

5- فاصل القطرات:

ويتبع المرطب عادة فاصل يمنع انتقال قطرات الماء مع الهواء المكيف، ومبدأ العمل سهل
ويعتمد على تغير اتجاه الهواء عن طريق تمريره عبر صفائح متعرجة.
تتعرض هذه الصفائح للهواء الرطب قبل خروجه من الجهاز وتستخلص منه الماء الذي
يكون عالقا بالهواء إذ أن المطلوب من الهواء أن يحمل بخار الماء في حالته الغازية فقط
دون أن يحمل في حالة السيولة.


- أجهزة تجفيف الهواء:


يمكن تجفيف الهواء بطريقة من الطرق التالية:

1- بتخفيض درجة حرارة الهواء إلى أقل من درجة تكثيفه ( بإمراره على سطح بارد ).
2- بامتصاص بخار الماء من الهواء بواسطة مادة كيميائية مسامية لا يختلط بخار الماء بها وإنما تجمعه بين مسامه دون تغيير حالتها مثل ماح الطعام والسكر والزجاج المطحون وثاني أو كسيد السيلكون.
3- بامتصاص بخار الماء من الهواء بواسطة مادة كيميائية تتحد مع بخار الماء الذي تمتصه وتتغير حالتها تبعا لهذا الاتحاد من هذه المواد نذكر:النشادر،كلوريد الليثيوم، كلوريد الكالسيوم.
ولكي يمكن استخدامها مثل هذه المواد الكيميائية في تجميع الرطوبة يجب أن تتوفر فيها بعض
الخواص نذكر منها:

ـ أن يكون ثمنها معقولا.
ـ أن تكون ثابتة كيميائيا وغير قابلة للاشتعال.
ـ أن تكون ثابتة فيزيائيا فلا يزيد حجمها بما تمتصه من الرطوبة.
ـ أن يكون وزن ما يجمعه الكيلو الغرام الواحد من المادة من بخار الماء كافيا
بالقدر الذي يسمح باستخدام حجم معقول من المادة في حيز معقول من الجهاز.
ـ أن تكون قابلة للتنشيط وإعادة التركيز والاستعمال .
والأجهزة المستخدمة لهذا الغرض تتألف من وعاء يحوي المادة الكيميائية ويمرر من خلالها:

- مصافي الغبار ( الفلتر ):
تستخدم أغلب منشآت التهوية مصافي لتنقية الهواء وتختلف أشكال المصافي باختلاف طبيعة
الغبار وكميته ( في كل 1m3) ودرجة التصفية المطلوبة وتلعب النواحي الاقتصادية دورا هاما
في اختبار درجة التصفية:
ـ في الصناعة ولكون الغبار الصناعي ذو خصائص فيزيائية وكيميائيا مميزة نستخدم فاصلات
غبار بدلا من المصافي.
ـ تتم عملية التصفية بإمرار الهواء خلال سطح مسامي بنعومة مناسبة لجعل القطع الكبيرة
تتجمع على سطح الفلتر والصغيرة داخل مسام الفلتر.
ـ تصنع مصافي الغار من رقائق السللوز المرطب بالزيت ويمكن إعادة استخدام صفائح السللوز
بعد غسلها.

وهناك مصافي تستخدم صفائح من التيل أو صفائح معدنية مثقبة أو من شعر الحيوان وترتب
الصفائح ضمن مجار ير خاصة في طريق الهواء لتسهيل عملية سحب الصفائح لتنظيفها أو
تبديلها.

إن رقائق السللوز ذات أبعاد نظامية ( 500*500 )mm وسماكات (10-100)mm وتغطس
قبل تركيبها في زيت معدني وبحسب المكان المتوفر فأنه يمكن وضع رقائق السللوز بشكل
مائل أو قائم.

ويمكن تركيب عدة رقائق ضمن المجموعة الواحدة ( فلتر متعدد الطبقات ).
ويمكن تركيب عدة مجموعات على التسلسل للحصول على التصفية المطلوبة.ويمكن تركيب
عدة مجموعات على التوازي لزيادة سطح مرور الهواء.

- المصافي الآلية:
تتألف من شريط طويل من الشاش،وأية مواد أخرى ،ملفوفة على بكرة علوية ويتم سحبه إلى
بكرة بشكل آلي.
ويبلغ طول الشريط 50mوسماكته (65-40)mmويستهلك خلال فترة قد تمد إلى عدة شهور
ولا يعاد استخدامه بل يبدل بآخر جديد.
تدور البكرة بواسطة محرك كهربائي يتلقى الأمر بالعمل كلما اتسخ شريط الفلتر ويمكن تحديد
درجة اتساخ شريط الفلتر بقياس الضغط أمام الشريط وخلفه فكلما اتسخ شريط الفلتر كلما
ازداد هبوط الضغط عبره وبالتالي يجب لف الشريط بشكل دائم ويمر خلالها على حوض زيت
ونضمن بهذه الطريقة إزالة مستمرة للغبار من على شريط الفلتر ويتجمع أسفل الحوض ليزال
بشكل دوري .تستعمل مثل هذه المصافي في الورش والمصانع حيث يكثر الغبار والمواد
المتطايرة.

- معقمات الهواء:
وهي أجهزة خاصة جدا وتستخدم في تعقيم غرف العمليات وغرف المعالجة، وغالبا ما تستخدم
أبخرة الفليكول كمادة للتعقيم وهناك تعقيم بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية وبالتأين وتستخدم أحيانا
مصافي من النوع الإلكتروستاتيكي.

- المراوح:
هي أجهزة لتحريك الهواء أو رفع ضغطه لتستطيع الوصول إلى مختلف الأماكن في المبنى
مارا بالتجهيزات السابق ذكرها وهناك نوعان رئيسيين من المراوح:
ـ مراوح محورية يمر فيها الهواء بشكل يوازي محور المروحة.
ـ مراوح نابذة يمر فيها الهواء باتجاه قطري.
وقد يكون للمروحة مدخل من طرف واحد أو من مدخلين لزيادة الغزارة.
وبحسب الضغط الذي تولده فأن المراوح النابذة تصنف:
1- ذات الضغط المنخفض ( حتى mm 100 عمود ماء ).
2- ذات الضغط المنخفض (mm 100 -500عمود ماء ).
3- ذات الضغط العالي ( حتى mm 1000 عمود ماء ).

إذا كان الهواء محملا بمواد مؤكسدة فيجب اختيار مراوح ذات حماية وكذلك يجب تبريد مضاجع
المراوح إذا كان الهواء الذي تحركه ساخنا.
وتتصل المروحة بالمحرك إما مباشرة ( لتبسيط الدارة ) كما في حالة المراوح ذات الأبعاد
الصغيرة .وإما باستخدام مسننات أو سيور مطاطة في المراوح الكبيرة والقوية وهذا الأسلوب
يسهل لنا التحكم بسرعة المروحة وذلك بتغيير قطر المسنن ( استخدام علبة سرعة ) مما يتيح لنا إمكانية ومجال واسع للتحكم بغزارة الهواء وسرعته.

- أجهزة القياس والتنظيم والحماية:
وغايتها تنظيم درجة الحرارة والرطوبة والضغط داخل المكان المكيف ومراقبة هذه العوامل
بحيث لا تتعدى حدا معينا.
فجهاز التنظيم الحراري ( الترموستات ) يعمل على أن لا يزيد درجة حرارة هواء الغرفة عن
درجة حرارة معينة ومحددة مسبقا وذلك بتحريك صمامات تقلل أو تزيد من التبريد أو التسخين.
ويعمل جهاز تنظيم الرطوبة ( يومديستات ) على أن لا تزيد رطوبة الهواء عن حد خاص فتعمل
على تشغيل أو إيقاف مضخة غاسل الهواء أو إيقاف مروحة الهواء في مجفف الهواء وتزود
أجهزة التنظيم بالعدادات والمؤشرات التي تدل على أدائها لعملها.

- أجهزة قياس درجة الحرارة:
وتستخدم واحدة أو أكثر من الطرق التالية:
ـ المزدوجة الحرارية وتصنع من معدنين مختلفين لكل منهما معامل تمدد مختلف عن الآخر فعند
تغير درجة الحرارة يتحرك الطرف الحر من المزدوجة الحرارية .
ـ استخدام خاصية التمدد والانكماش لعنصر معدني.
ـ استخدام خاصية التمدد والانكماش لعمود من الزئبق ينتج توصيلا للتيار الكهربائي أو قطعا له.
ـ استخدام خاصية التمدد والانكماش لسائل سريع التبخر يؤثر على قرص معدني يحوي السائل
المذكور مما يؤدي إلى حركة القرص تبعا لدرجة الحرارة ،تتحول حركة القرص إلى حركة
ميكانيكية أو كهربائية تعيد الأمور إلى الحالة المرغوبة بالإضافة إلى عمل أجهزة القياس فقد
تستخدم هذه الأجهزة لأغراض الوقاية والأمان فتوقف مسخن الهواء مثلا عندما ترتفع درجة
حرارة الغرفة إلى حد معين أو قد تطلق صوتا للتنبيه.


- أجهزة تنظيم درجات الحرارة:
ـ ترموستات الغرف ذات الدرجة الواحدة وهي تنظم درجة الحرارة في الغرف في كل من فصول
السنة عند الدرجة المطلوبة لكل فصل.
ـ ترموستات الغرف ذات الدرجتين :وهي تنظم عمل مكيف الهواء عند حد أدنى وحد أعلى
لدرجات الحرارة بالغرفة فيعمل الجهاز مثلا عندما تصل درجة الحرارة في الغرفة حدها
الأعلى ويقف عندما تهبط درجة الحرارة إلى الحد الأدنى .
- ترموستات الغرف التي تعمل في فصلي السنة (صيف-شتاء ) وهي أجهزة تنظيم تعمل على
مدار السنة عند درجة حرارة خاصة في كل من الفصلين فتغلق ممرات الهواء عند ارتفاع
درجة حرارة الغرفة عن الحد المعين لفصل الشتاء وتفتح هذه الممرات عند تجاوز درجة
حرارة هواء الغرفة عن الحد المعين لفصل الصيف .
ـ ترموستات بياني :وهي ذات مؤشر يبين عمل الجهاز .
ـ ترموستات مسجل:وهي بالإضافة إلى عملها في التنظيم تسجله على ورق خاص ساعة بساعة.
- تعمل أجهزة التنظيم الحراري أيضا كأجهزة حماية وأمان:
- فهي توقف عمل الأجهزة عند تجاوزها الحدود المسموح بها.
- في المراجل يستعمل جهاز تنظيم ذو نهايتين فلا يسمح بأن يسخن الماء عن حد أعلى ولا أن
تبرد عن حد أدنى ليلا.
- تصاحب عمليات تكيف الهواء عمليات تهوية مما يساعد على سرعة انتشار الحريق لذلك فقد
جرى العرف الهندسي على وضع جهاز تنظيم حراري في المجاري الرئيسية الناقلة للهواء
ومن شأن هذا الجهاز أن يوقف محرك المروحة وبوابات مرور الهواء عند درجة حرارة معينة
ويطلق صفارات إنذار.
- هناك أجهزة تنظيم تسمى أجهزة الحد الأدنى وتركب في مجاري الهواء قبل دخوله إلى الغرفة
وتمنع دخول الهواء إلى الغرفة إذا انخفضت درجة حرارة معينة منعا لحدوث الصدمة الباردة
على السكان وحفاظا على الشروط الصحية في الغرف.

- أجهزة قياس الرطوبة:
تستعمل موازين الحرارة الزئبقية في قياس درجة الرطوبة النسبية بقياس درجتي الحرارة الجافة والرطوبة للهواء ونحتاج في قياس درجة الحرارة الرطبة إلى مرور الهواء على القماش المبلل الذي يوضع حول مستودع الزئبق بسرعة لا تقل عن 100m/sec ويمكن الحصول على تيار الهواء إما من مروحة أو بتحريك ميزان الحرارة في الهواء.
توجد أجهزة أخرى لقياس الرطوبة باحتوائها على عنصر حساس للرطوبة يتمدد وينكمش تبعا لدرجة رطوبة الجو والعنصر الحساس في هذه الأجهزة يكون إما من الورق المشبع بمادة شديدة التأثر بالرطوبة أو يكون من نوع خاص من الشعر المجدل والمشدود إلى نوابض تنقل الحركة إلى مسجل أو إلى مؤشر ويجب التأكد من سلامة العنصر الحساس بشكل دوري.

- قياس سرعة الهواء:
بالإضافة إلى تحديد سرعة الهواء يمكن تحديد كمية الهواء المار من فتحة ما بضرب السرعة
التي يسجلها الجهاز في المساحة الفعلية للفتحة.
ويتألف الجهاز من مجموعة شفرات دوران يمر عليها التيار الهوائي فتدور بسرعة تتناسب مع
سرعة التيار الهوائي.

- قياس الضغط :
بواسطة المانومترات الزئبقية أو بمقياس بوردون ويقاس الضغط الجوي بواسطة البارامت​


----------



## أحمد محمد كليلة (4 مايو 2009)

اريد بحث او تقرير فى _ 1 - تكيف هواء شباك
2 - تكيف هواء أسبيلت
3 - تكيف هواء طارد مركزى 
وهذا فى مكوناتة ونظرية عملة واعطالة وكيفية علاج اعطالة .

ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63: :12: ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63:
ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63: :12: ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63:
ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63: :12: ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63:
ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63: :12: ولكم جزيل الشكر منى :63:


ياريت سريعا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الاطرش (4 مايو 2009)

*التبريد بالامتصاص*

احب ان الفت النظر الى هذا النوع من التكييف من حيث التكنولوجيا الجديدة فية وكيفيية العمل وسهولة التشغيل والصيانة والتوفير فى تكاليف التشغيل واليكم ملف عن هذا النظام


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2009)

مع بداية حلول فصل الصيف تتجة الانظار الى مواضيع تكيف الهواء وتبريده .

الموضوع جميل وممتع للغاية وغني بالمعلومات وشامل ايضا .

لكنه يحتاج الى بعض الصور او المخططات .

ننتظر من الزميل كاتب الموضوع ان يضيف بعض المخططات للأهمية .

جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2009)

مع بداية حلول فصل الصيف تتجة الانظار الى مواضيع تكيف الهواء وتبريده .

الموضوع جميل وممتع للغاية وغني بالمعلومات وشامل ايضا .

لكنه يحتاج الى بعض الصور او المخططات .

ننتظر من الزميل كاتب الموضوع ان يضيف بعض المخططات للأهمية .

جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## حسن الأديب (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور .


----------



## ابو سرويه (2 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل وشيق جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م. قصي (3 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع............. ..شكراً


----------



## حبيب الغانمي (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## علي الفاضلي (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
و ننتظر المزيد من المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## secus (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
وجعلك الله نافعا للعباد والبلاد:14:


----------



## ahmed1100 (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد طريق تجفيف الهواء بالفريون او اى طريقه اخرى وذلك لستخدامه فى الصناعه والاجهزة المستخدمه و نظرية التشغل ولو فى رسومات تكونو مشكروين


----------



## بو عمار (15 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جيد مشكور


----------



## البتنونى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghost man (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير:85:


----------

